

Responsive Web Design vs Adaptive Web Design – What’s the Difference? - tomaslau
http://despreneur.com/responsive-web-design-vs-adaptive-web-design-whats-the-difference/

======
gpjt
I'm not convinced of the technical chops of the author.

Right near the top of the article, we get this:

> Since websites designed using the adaptive web design are housed on their
> own domain, the web pages load at a much faster rate. ... > Quite unlike the
> websites designed using an Adaptive Web Design, the ones designed using a
> Responsive web design load at a slow speed.

Sure, you get a difference in page load time based on whether you render
mobile-specific templates server-side vs doing the adjustment for screen size
in JavaScript and just sending the same thing to everyone, but surely that
comes from the slowness of running JS on the client device and the larger page
size, rather than what domain it's from? Which domain it's on shouldn't matter
at all, there's no reason to assume that both domains aren't served from the
same server with virtual hosts in the two-domain case, or that one domain
isn't served from two servers through a load-balancer in the single-domain
case.

